# Conectar en paralelo dos ULN2803



## Moguel (Mar 21, 2007)

Saludos.

Mi problema es este, tengo un motor a pasos unipolar, lo controlo con un ULN2803, pero se calienta demasiado.

Alguien en este foro menciono que se puede conectar dos en paralelo y soporta mas corriente.

Alguien tiene un diagrama o algun dato sobre esto?


----------



## El nombre (Mar 21, 2007)

Te recomiendo usar transistores para controlar el motor. 
Al igual que dicen " ¿pa trabajar? herramientas" yo digo " ¿Chapuzas? las Justas.
Saludos


----------



## sogetsu25g (Mar 22, 2007)

holas si es posible colocar las salidas y entradas en paralelo para manejar el doble de corriente tambien es bueno conectar diodos en ambos lados del uln pruebalo y comentas como t fue

este diagrama fue hecho por gu1llermo


----------



## El nombre (Mar 22, 2007)

Si señor! estodo un acierto.

Siempre y cuando no pases una cosita que dice " Power Dissipation, PD". 
Manejando motores es muy facil pasar esas gráficas que vienen en el datasheet. 
Que se caliente tampoco es problema ¿Quien va a tocar? 
En fin... cuenta  como te ha ido.
Saludos


----------



## Moguel (Mar 22, 2007)

Bueno lo que paso, ahora fue que como no tenia otro ULN decidi probrar con otros motores mas pequeños, pero me hacian lo mismo, me calentaban mucho el circuito  al grado de que se quemo , bueno mas bien se averio, porque ya no funciono  .

Ahora tengo que ir a comprar otros para hacer mas pruebas, mi duda ahora es, cuando los conecte en paralelo, supongo que debo de conectar alimentacion y tierra en los dos?

Seguire haciendo las pruebas y les comento como me fue.

Gracias


----------



## heli (Mar 22, 2007)

Monta un ULN2803 encima del otro, con las patas de los dos mirando a abajo y suelda las patas de los dos. De esta forma quedan en paralelo, pero no necesits cableado ni modificaciones en la placa. Es como tener un ULN2803 del doble de corriente y de potencia.
Vale que es una chapuza marciana, pero funciona muy bién.


----------



## Moguel (Mar 29, 2007)

Que tal, bueno con la novedad de que conecte en paralelo el uln, y pues si funciona, ya no se calienta tanto mi circuito y el motor funciona muy bien.

Mi proyecto va avanzando, ya tengo toda la parte electronica y mecanica, solo me falta unos detalles de una herramienta que le tengo que montar.

Es un sistema que se mueje en los ejes XY por medio de dos motores a pasos, controlados por labview desde puerto paralelo. Por si a alguien le interesa.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pilli (Oct 12, 2008)

Moguel dijo:
			
		

> Que tal, bueno con la novedad de que conecte en paralelo el uln, y pues si funciona, ya no se calienta tanto mi circuito y el motor funciona muy bien.
> 
> Mi proyecto va avanzando, ya tengo toda la parte electronica y mecanica, solo me falta unos detalles de una herramienta que le tengo que montar.
> 
> ...



 hola oy me preguntaba si aun tendras tu programa de labview puesto que tengo q hacer algo similar en la escuela y la verdad me las estoy viendo dificiles

gracias


----------



## Moguel (Oct 12, 2008)

Que tal.

Desgraciadamente, mi usb se rompio y junto con ella mucha información que desgraciadamente no puedo recuperar, no dudo en que logres programar lo que necesites.

Una disculpa y saludos


----------



## LORD KSPER (Nov 13, 2008)

Saludos a todos

Se puede tambien "empalmar" o montar el L293D encima de otro igual?, asi como lo dice el compañero heli uno encima de otro?, y es posible hacerlo con otro integrado de potencia como el uln2003 o algun transistor? para que se caliente menos?, disculpen mis preguntas pero me estoy iniciando en la electronica.

gracias de antemano


----------



## jmbo2009 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hola alguien sabe en donde conseguir un ULN2803AG en el d.f. mexico gracias


----------



## calcasla (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola. Bueno te pido por favor me ayudes con un problema que tengo, dispongo de un uln2803a pero resulta que al conectar la fuente externa de alimentación no aumenta la corriente, no me logra hacer andar unos motores pequeños (con 12 V y 1200 mA de la fuente externa). Entonces no sé qué ocurre que no aumenta, no da la potencia. Tengo el uln2803a con puerto paralelo. Espero tu ayuda desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## falflores (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola lmbo2009, te digo que yo encontre el ULN2803A en republica del salvador, en el número 22, en el local del fondo, se llama "El ultimo recurso", jejeje, te imaginaras por que se llama asi no?, no se que diferencia haya con el ULN2803AG.


----------



## themetallord (Abr 16, 2010)

Una pregunta...
¿El diodo Zener que aparece en el esquema no debería estar al revés (intercambiar el ánodo por el cátodo?

De esta forma se está utilizando como un diodo normal.

Espero alguna respuesta. 

Un saludo.


----------



## PANC (Feb 5, 2015)

tengo una duda:  al poner en paralelo el uln2803 la corriente no puede superar a la de la fuente osea 500ma ¿ porque se obtiene el doble de pontencia ?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 6, 2015)

Buenos días.

Por muchos ULN2803 que pongas en paralelo no lograrás aumentar la potencia de la Fuente. 

La potencia de la Fuente es la que es, si quieres más corriente tendrás que poner una Fuente que  de la corriente necesaria.

Sal U2


----------



## PANC (Feb 6, 2015)

muchas gracias miguelus ya me sacaste la duda


----------



## lcrs11 (Feb 16, 2015)

tengo dos motores paso a paso unipolares de las siguientes caracteristicas:
motor 1: 46.5 ohmio, 24 V, 5 hilos, estos los saque de unas impresoras.
motor 2: 7.5 ohmios, 6V, 0.8A, 6 hilos, estos los compre de aliexpress son unos nema 17.

bien ahora me arme un driver con el uln2803 y a la salida le puse unos transistores tip32 para que me aguanten la corriente del motor 2, pero el motor no gira nada solo da un paso a izquierda y uno a derecha y solo hace eso todo el rato, bien el mismo driver lo prove con el motor 1 y este funciona bien, no se que podria estar mal el motor 2 no creo porque tengo 3 de las mismas caracteristicas ya que los compre para armar un cnc casero, los 3 hacen lo mismo no giran, si alguien podria ayudarme se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2015)

Si un motor te funciona y los otros no posiblemente estés conectando los cables en orden incorrecto al driver.


----------



## lcrs11 (Feb 20, 2015)

:S se me borro el mensaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2015)

lcrs11 dijo:


> :S se me borro el mensaje



Nop, solo se movió:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/nonosgustalaescrituraenbloque-128596/


----------



## lcrs11 (Feb 20, 2015)

Bueno perdon por incumplir con las normas del foro tratare de explicarlo mejor.

Tengo unos motores unipolares de las siguientes caracteristicas 6V, 800mA, este lo prove con un ULN2803 colocando las entradas y salidas en paralelo para asi poder tener 1A.

Hice mediciones de corriente y resulta que el consumo de corriente ronda los 450 mA por cada fase del motor, osea lejos de la nominal.

Estos motores son para una cnc y quisiera diseñar los drivers no al tanteo y con un poco mas de presicion, ya que luego tengo que diseñar la fuente de alimentación.

Es recomendable hacer funcionar el motor pap con su corriente nominal, esto lo pregunto porque mi idea era colocar unos transistores tip31 a la salida del ULN y este polarizarlo para que en el colector me maneje una corriente de 800mA.

De acuerdo a eso sacar el consumo de corriente y diseñar la fuente de alimentación, ya que segun yo si el consumo es de 800 mA por 3 motores suponiendo que estaran energizadas 2 bobinas por cada motor tendria lo siguiente:

I= 3 motores  x 2 bobinas x 800 mA
I= 4.8A
Si alguien puede aclararme si estoy bien o me estoy equivocando se lo agradesco.


----------

